# looking for straight razor kit & knife kits



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello,
I am looking for a good place to buy straight razor kits and knife kits. I want to make my own scales for both straight razors and for my knives. Can anyone recommend a good supplier?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Checked out straight razor on Amazon, but I'm pretty sure it's not for shaving….LOL!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Give this site a look ( it is for Jantz Supply and I Give them 5 stars) http://www.knifemaking.com/


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

+1 for Jantz


----------



## RichCMD (Jan 31, 2013)

I have been giving some thought to trying assemble a knife. Here are a couple of web sites I found that look interesting, but I have not purchased anything from either of them.

http://thompsonsknives.com/

http://www.northcoastknives.com/


----------



## SamB (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking for the same.. No luck on Jantz


----------



## SamB (Aug 13, 2014)

http://straightrazorplace.com/workshop/17664-how-i-make-scales-step-step.html

http://straightrazorplace.com/srpwiki/index.php/Finishing_scales_using_epoxy_resin

http://www.shaving101.com/index.php/education/straight-shaving/72-restoration-tutorial-ca-finish.html


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Bookmarked for reference.

Thanks Larry!


----------



## Richard549 (Jul 27, 2014)

I have purchased and used some of the knife blanks from Northcoastknives.com and was very happy with the quality and selection. The blanks come very sharp and pre-drilled for scale pins. I thought they were reasonably priced.


----------

